# Side dish for fish



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Will wrap trout in alum. foil and cook on bbq grill. Anybody got a good side dish to go with that?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

in the same foil, put sliced potato & sliced onion &/or sliced green pepper and any seasonings (I like just a little salt, pepper and garlic). A tossed salad and you've got a meal the doctors love to see you eat.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Take Rorys recipe sub ramps for the onions. Pull a Emrill and kick it up a notch.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like asparagus, or greens with my fish too.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Will wrap trout in alum. foil and cook on bbq grill. Anybody got a good side dish to go with that?


Click through this recipe slideshow! Just finished reading through it before I noticed that you posted this!

http://www.delish.com/recipes/cooking-recipes/cooking-packet-recipes?src=nl&mag=del&list=nl_dnl_fdn_non_042110_cooking-packet-recipes&kw=ist


----------

